# Anyone from Northern Cali



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I currently live in the San Diego area and will be moving up to Northern California. I'd like to hear from some Bay Area Nissan enthusiasts. How's the scene out there, shops, events etc.?


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats up. Northern CA is ok. We have a lot of import people up here, shops on the other hand LA area is much better.
What part of NorCal are you moving to?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll be moving to Concord, CA in Contra Costa County. I've been trying to find some good tuner shops and maybe some local Nissan clubs. I got a 96 200sx se-r.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

My parents live in that area and i went to highschool in concord. I'm now in Sac. If you need any directions around concord u can ask me but as for shops i have no clue. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks, but I already know my way around over there. I went to high school there too but have since moved to SoCal. I really wasn't into cars back then though and I didn't even own a Nissan till about 2 years ago.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

where did you go to highschool and where in so cal did you move to? Good luck on the move and welcome back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

I was going to ask you the same thing. I lived in San Ramon and went to San Ramon Valley High. Then joined the Military, spent a year overseas and been stationed in southern California since.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats cool, Concord is about 20 minutes from me. There is one shop that i know of called Twin Cam Motorsports. I have heard from a friend that there is another shop up there but dont know what its called or where it is at.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Where exacly do you live at? 20 min away, I'm thinking San Ramon or Dublin, or maybe Berkley or Oakland. Whats up with
Bay Area Serca?


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah Im in Richmond. Not sure whats up with Bay Area SERCA, but we have a Bay Area SE-R mailing list and the are a good number of se-r guys up here.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I Lived in Pittsburg and went to Mt Diablo High in Concord. When do you plan to move up here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll be moving up there in late August..


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Coolstuff, I´m in the South Bay, Sunnvale. Wassup NismoRob.. hehe I´m in München right now, gonna be back home in 9 days.. can´t wait!


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

So is there anyone other than me from the Central Valley? Fresno area? Or am I the only one out here and have to recruit other fellow SE-R's


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

*Anyone in No Cali....*

I'm in Sacto, I have 91 SE-R, mild mods. Some bay area folks are planning a Nissan meet in Fremont on July 20 Saturday. Sub_culture is sponsoring this meet. I believe the meet is still on. I'm going to the Nissan meet in So Cali on Aug 2 Friday. I know there are Nissan folks out there, we just need to find them.

QinSac


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

My car is very mild...all I have on mine are the AD22VF brakes, SMC Brakelines, SMC Shortshifter, and replaced ALL my suspension bushings with Energy Suspension parts....but
Yeah I know most of the guys (all 4 of them) who own SE-R's..one of them used to belong to the list and another is at
school, and the other 2 just float around the Fresno area. Although I have seen more new Spec V's around lately...I'm going to try and see if I can get the local dealership here to give the 
Nissan guys a slight discount.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

*Meet info.....*

There are 2 Nissan meets in Cali coming up that you might be interested: 

1. In Fremont (Bay Area) :

LOCATION INFORMATION!!! 

Date: July 20th, Saturday

From : 1pm - 6pm 

Location/Address : 1100 stevenson, Fremont, CA 94538-2967. Go to www.mapquest.com to get directions. 

What To Bring : Some food if you would like to help with the BBQ. I am provide 3 bags of charcol so bring some food. If you have a small gas grill bring it. There is only ONE grill on this side of the park! 


Location Info : 
If you are to get lost. We will be meeting up at the tennis courts!! Do not get fooled with the baseball dimonds.. For we will be at the tennis courts.. 

When you pull in to the parking lot. The lot is An Upside down L Shape.. 

Besure to drive striaght then hang a left. Go all the way down towards the END. We will be there posting.. 

if you get lost, again ask for the Tennis courts.. we will be in that parking lot. Down near the golf driving range.. 
Remember the police station is down the street from the park. So be respectfull and dont drive like an ass, show off or anything to that nature. 

Hope to see you all sat... bring positive minds and dont be shaddy and shy.. we are here to MEET people and have discussions on cars and what not. 

Thanks 
Sub.

I imagine that would be a 3 to 4 hr drive for you, if you attend. I will be there taking pictures. 


2. Fountain Valley (So. Cali):
Here's the link to get directions: http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14/

Barring any unforseen activities, I will attend this one also. Some project cars from NPM will be there. If you willing to follow me down there, let me know and I will tell you when I plan on leaving Sacto and I can meet you somewhere in Fresno. 

QinSac


----------



## White_Classic (Jul 12, 2002)

I probably won't be able to make the Northern Calif meet...but will hit you up about the meet in So. Cal. I might be down there already sooner than that visiting some family.


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, that's exactly where we had the 240SX BBQ/potluck last month. =P One problem (among many) that we ran into was that we had to wait for people to leave to use the park's BBQ grill. I believe there's two in that area but only one is right next to the parking lot. Someone bringing a portable grill would be a very good idea. Anyway, I'll try to show up and I'll let my local 240SX buddies know also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm in Oakland. If you see a silver second gen altima with a primered black widow kit. That's me. Honk and say what's up!.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im on the Central Valley  
so i'm about 40 minutes from the Bay


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

Saggy said:


> *I'll be moving to Concord, CA in Contra Costa County. I've been trying to find some good tuner shops and maybe some local Nissan clubs. I got a 96 200sx se-r. *


REPPIN SAN JOSE right here. If its a good shop your looking for I got a heads up for you buddy. STAY AWAY FROM THESE TWO SHOPS, FIRST ONE IS TECH3 AUTOMOTIVE. If you dont know the employees you get shitty ass work that'll cost you even more $$$ to fix. And the second one is R/T automotive. this one shareing a store with a water store and the guys there only want your money. Thats where I got my header from and it got lost in the UPS and was sent to Kentucky. I got NO discount could no refund with out paying like 40% restock fee and what was only gonna take 4 days to get took almost a month. Just a friendly piece of advise.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey you have a picture of your car Red88 i wanna see the b12


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *hey you have a picture of your car Red88 i wanna see the b12  *


No i dont have a scanner to post them with. and I forgot to mention that both those shops are in san jose. do you have any pix? if so post them up..


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i have some i'm going to wait till my friends gets on so he can host them for me 
if you have AIM i can give you them there my s/n is re zno r666


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Red if your gonna go to the meet, i'ma bring my camera. I can send pics back to you.  

CHeck out the "another norcal meet" thread. August 17th, Central Park (Lake Elizabeth), 1 pm. I wanna see you guys there!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Hey Red if your gonna go to the meet, i'ma bring my camera. I can send pics back to you.
> 
> CHeck out the "another norcal meet" thread. August 17th, Central Park (Lake Elizabeth), 1 pm. I wanna see you guys there!!  *


Like I said I work till 4:00 PM but if you guys are still out there Ill polly stop by.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

red88 said:


> *
> REPPIN SAN JOSE right here. If its a good shop your looking for I got a heads up for you buddy. STAY AWAY FROM THESE TWO SHOPS, FIRST ONE IS TECH3 AUTOMOTIVE. If you dont know the employees you get shitty ass work that'll cost you even more $$$ to fix. And the second one is R/T automotive. this one shareing a store with a water store and the guys there only want your money. Thats where I got my header from and it got lost in the UPS and was sent to Kentucky. I got NO discount could no refund with out paying like 40% restock fee and what was only gonna take 4 days to get took almost a month. Just a friendly piece of advise. *


 Hey, thanks for the heads up. Nothing I hate more than shady mechanics trying to take you for a ride. Theres some vendors in the bay area that are listed on se-r.net, I trust they should be pretty straight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Saggy said:


> *
> 
> Hey, thanks for the heads up. Nothing I hate more than shady mechanics trying to take you for a ride. Theres some vendors in the bay area that are listed on se-r.net, I trust they should be pretty straight. *


they should be but if I were you Id check them out first. See what ppl have to say bout them first.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, youre right. Thats allways a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I should of followed my own advise. But I didnt and it cost me extra bank.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok good to see more N.Cal/BayArea peeps popin in now if we can just get all of them to show at a meet


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

true true 
more people to show for meets would be nice...the last meet we had there sopose to more then 15 cars..and only like 8 cars showed or so


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Party over here.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=29058#post29058


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Damn, I wont be able to make that one cus' I'm not moving up there till a week from then. But any future Nissan meets in the Bay Area I'll be there fo' sure. Who knew this little thread I started would get this far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

yo everyone get up saturday and get to the nor/cal meet


----------

